# Alloy Wheel Refurbishment



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm wanting the alloy wheels refurbished on my car, can you recommend anyone? I'm looking for a company that I can courier the wheels too, they'll remove the tyres, weights etc, completely strip the wheels and centre caps, refurbish the rims and then powder coat everything gloss white.

I've got 16" Speedline Allessio 2's which started life silver and have since been badly painted glosss black (by the previous owner).

Will the finish on having them powder coated be tough?

Any recommendations much appreciated


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Give these a call - I've used them several times for std BMW alloys with excellent results. Not sure if they can cope with gloss white but have a chat with them.

S.E.M Alloy Wheels
Unit 8d, Southwick Indrial Estate, North Hylton Rd, Sunderland, Tyne and Wear SR5 3TX 
Tel: 0191 5480617


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Depending how far you want to travel, Romax in Portrack, Stockton-on-Tees are held in very high regard.


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Can't really travel, was just going to courier wheels to the company and get them to send them back.

Will give S.E.M a call and see what they can do, thanks David. Will see if I can find Romax on the web, thanks Pete.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Let me know how you get on because my wheels need a bit of TLC...


----------



## Dj_Sim (Jun 7, 2007)

These guys are pretty good.

http://www.spitandpolish.co.uk/indexx.htm


----------

